# beehive "konya"-anti swarm,antivaroa



## WVbeekeeper (Jun 4, 2007)

looks neat. they should build an automatic scraper inside that hive to scrape off all the burr comb and propolis the bees will put in there and jam everything up. i know the bees construct there cell walls at an angle of about 15 degrees, what would be the affect of having these cells angled down instead of up?


----------



## Robert166 (Mar 12, 2005)

Thats what I am wondering too.. 

I looked at it several times trying to figure out what I am missing.

But I keep coming back to the same conclusion. 

Maybe someone could explain it?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

too freaking complicated. Its like those ventilation systems they have advertised in the bee mags.... too much money...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Spammer*

Doesn't this belongs in the For Sale section, not in a discussion forum?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Add how does it stop varroa?


----------



## ron c (Jun 19, 2004)

*scratchin' my head*

What the hell is this all about?


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks nice it would be a shame to Burn it, if there was foulbrood?


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Somewhere (i don't hive time to search) there was discussion about a rotating brood nest. Idea is that mites go a certain direction to find open cells to lay in, and if rotating, they are disoriented and can't find where to lay eggs. Apparently it worked to some degree.

I think this is the commercial version from that study. Cute...but economically viable?

Rick


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I would love to see an independent research lab try to prove those claims.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

odfrank said:


> Doesn't this belongs in the For Sale section, not in a discussion forum?


I think this unit *begs* for discussion.



> Add how does it stop varroa?


See?


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.beekeeping.com/articles/us/rotating_broodnest.htm


----------

